# Construction Jobs for Irish?



## ccart (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi,
I am moving to Dubai to teach and my partner is looking for a construction job. We are both Irish. Are there any companies hiring for construction/carpentry? How would I go about looking for sites etc?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

management, or 'on the tools'?

The manual labour here tends to be from nearby countries like India, and the achievable wages are not even remotely close to what you would consider acceptable, coming from Ireland.

Management wise, it may be a different matter, but there isn't a great deal of construction going on at the moment......


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

If he is at least at senior supervisor level or even better at management level, then there are still jobs to be had. Admittedly more likely to be in AD than Dubai.

If he is on the tools, as mentioned above, wages would be nowhere near enough for him to get out of bed for


----------



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

I work in the construction and as mentioned unless at a management level he will struggle to get a decent wage. The market here is dead at the moment but there are some signs it may pick up early next year in Dubai as well as Abu Dhabi. If he is management he could try companies like Al Reyami Interiors, Khansaheb Joinery and I here Al Habtoor Leightons are opening attaining school up if he has skills to train people


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

ode,

another HLG man?


----------



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

No Al Futtaim Carillion


----------



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

Managed to press send to early on that one .HLG keeping you busy Ogri


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

So so.

Having a wonderful time at Mafraq


----------



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

I bet and not the best journey in and out I bet


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

ccart said:


> Hi,
> I am moving to Dubai to teach and my partner is looking for a construction job. We are both Irish. Are there any companies hiring for construction/carpentry? How would I go about looking for sites etc?


Well you could try John Paul Construction and John Sisk, both Irish and both over here!


----------



## akrandc (Sep 28, 2012)

*hi*

hey you should try sisk
what level of experience do you have?
i worked in the emirates the year before last as a foreman. brilliant place....
let me know how you get on??


----------



## ccart (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi,
My boyfriend is a carpenter. He was self employed but has worked for other companies. I don't think he would be interested in the management area, he is happiest doing carpentry. Thank you all so much for the comments, we may have to re think our moving options if carpentry jobs are so low paid.


----------

